# Engineering jobs in Christchurch



## WinterSucks

Howdy all.

So I was shoveling snow in/around my lawn (yes lawn) a few weeks ago thinking, "Why on earth am I living here?" when the NZ bug struck again...

Is anyone working in the field of engineering, or specifically surveying, in/around Christchurch? If so - I would love to hear some of your thoughts on the re-building, job opportunities and general atmosphere? Also, a Canadian->NZ perspective would be awesome. I am looking to immigrate in 2014 and just starting my research to reach my go/no-go. Any insight (good or bad) would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
-Matt

P.S. I've been to Christchurch and area in 2005.


----------



## jsharbuck

Hi Matt,

Can't tell up about Christ Church bit my husband was recruited for a mechanical engineers job on the North Island. Been here for almost a year. Paper and power industry positions here.


----------



## WinterSucks

Thanks!

Where abouts on the North Island? And where abouts did you move from? What are your main pros/cons so far?


----------



## jsharbuck

Hi

We are near Rotorua which gives us beaches or tramping and several good sized cities within easy drives. We would live in Tauranga if the commute wouldn't be so far to the mill. We spent 9 years in Montana and then moved for a year to Philadelphia. After 6 mths, we asked ourselves what we were doing there. Searching jobs online we submitted a CV and were on a plane for an onsite interview within a week and had a job offer in hand when we left.

Pros: 
More relaxed life style: you begin to see what is important in your life. 
Instead of buying a new car, we paid out right for a good used one. 
We haven't used our credit cards at all here and set priorities for purchases.
The recreational possibilities both in country and out are incredible. 
The people are genuine and welcoming. We have had no trouble making friends
Compared to the US, housing and property taxes quite cheap.
Free medical
Workplace is usually very diverse. My husband was in a meeting and counted 12 different nationalities

Cons:
Many things are costly. Clothing, groceries and cosmetics. You do learn where to shop once you are here.
Pay is lower. We took a 40 % cut in pay, but it was totally worth it.
Dental care is outragous
Relatives putting pressure to to not move 

Like any place, there are pros and ons and it's for each person to decide what they can accept. We have never looked back and will not return back to the US. This forum provided us with a lot of information by just browsing through the posts that helped us get ready for immigration and making the move over. There is a good job search site that lists multiple recruiters and companies seeking candidates. I may have the address wrong but I think it's http://nz.indeed.com/jobs
It's basically indeed jobs website for new Zealand.


----------



## WinterSucks

Thank you for the thorough reply

I share your previous pain (a bit). I live in Sask right now. It's April 30th and we just got 4" of wet sloppy snow last night. I swear the birds in my yard are even confused (all that effort to come back to this???). It was 75F two days ago and it dropped down to 20F last night. This is stupid. I lived in Oregon for 4 years and also the west coast of Canada. Still scratching my head as to why I moved back here. The rain sucked some times but there was so much more to do. I actually really enjoyed Oregon but couldn't handle the political situation (the Bush years - sorry). 

I would be moving for the lifestyle and the people (From what I remember). I'm not overly motivated by money. I've always done ok and I have the credentials to get a good job. Just wondering where to focus. Do you personally know anyone down there who has lived/worked in the Canterbury region since the quake? If so - what is their general take on the re-build? 1-2 yrs? 3-5? More? I remember Christchurch well. It was a beautiful little city. I'm hoping to focus my job search there in construction/surveying/project engineering. 

Also - if you have kids, how was their adjustment? Did the local kids eventually accept them?

And when you say dental care is expensive? Can you elaborate at all? In Canada dental care is not covered (in most circumstances). You get insurance through your employer (about 80-90% of FT jobs have some basic coverage). Not insured = ~$150 CDN for a check-up and basic cleaning. However that can range up to ~$300 if you have to get Xrays and more scaling units. A couple basic fillings are still under $200. 

Thanks again...


----------



## Andrew East

If you dislike the cold that much perhaps you should be looking at the North Island because you'll still need that snow shovel in Christchurch. This was June last winter Heavy Snow Falls In Christchurch, Bad Weather Hits... | Stuff.co.nz



















The photographs are from NZ In Tranzit: Christchurch - Apocalypse Now, but good coffee is on the way. But that's as nothing compared to what you're used to.


----------



## citylan

Haha! thanks for posting those photographs, I guess OP has made his mind not to come to Christchurch now....


----------



## mackers26

Andrew East said:


> If you dislike the cold that much perhaps you should be looking at the North Island because you'll still need that snow shovel in Christchurch. This was June last winter Heavy Snow Falls In Christchurch, Bad Weather Hits... | Stuff.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photographs are from NZ In Tranzit: Christchurch - Apocalypse Now, but good coffee is on the way. But that's as nothing compared to what you're used to.


lol, thanks for posting those lovely photographs of Chistchurch in the snow. I arrive 3rd week of june, leaving Ireland in winter for New Zealand in the winter!!!


----------

